# Anytide pushpole holder!! Cowling mount!!!



## RigaRoo (Aug 14, 2011)

So.... I had received my pushpole and my pushpole holders for the gunnels... I had been toying with the idea and loved the quality, fit and finish of the parts I had already received... I reached out to Pat at Anytide for something else... Space on a Gheenoe or any microskiff is limited and with all the toys I kept adding, I have to make sure my next move is space effective and has a solid purpose... I had thoughts of a belt holder for my push pole but I usually wear board shorts on the boat, so I needed something else I didn't need to pack... Pat and I discussed it over and I settled on a push pole holder that I could mount off of the back of my cowling... It was a great opportunity to repaint my cowling as well... All I needed was 4 bolts to hold her in once I figured the clearance under the cowling was not an issue. This was probably one of the best decisions I made for the boat. Anytide throws in a couple 3m backed foam/rubber strips to keep the pole snug in the holder. The holder rotates up and down vertically and a full 360* around... I've used this thing through the creeks of St. Augustine and Jacksonville all the way down to the flats of the Indian River Lagoon... Never an issue and always held strong... It is small, compact takes up minimal space and does its job... Just what I needed... The best part is that the price is always within reach and everything is made here in the states.... Great job Pat and Anytide!!!


----------

